# strongtropin -lab result 2



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

got new results for strongtropin done by different person 2 hour after injecting 10 iu

human nor 0-3

result 25,70

so looks like absorbtion of synthetic gh differ from person to person


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

B-50 said:


> got new results for strongtropin done by different person 2 hour after injecting 10 iu
> 
> human nor 0-3
> 
> ...


Are strongtropin still testing well?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Does this men it's good?


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

bail said:


> Does this men it's good?


Yepp


----------

